# [SOLVED] On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP



## Kevin724

I recently built a computer and during my first boot I got the 3 long beeps and 1 short beep, I moved around my ram and it booted up successfully with 1 of my sticks of RAM in. Next morning I went to boot it up and I got the beeps again. Nothing appears on screen and I am stuck here. PLEASE HELP!!

if this helps...

AMD Phenom II 970 3.50GHz
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3
EVGA Geforce GTS450
2x2GB DDR3 1600 Corsair 
Antec 700W


----------



## dai

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

check the bios error beeps here

www.bioscentral.com


----------



## visseroth

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Probably has an Award BIOS.
Start juggling sticks of RAM out. Pull one and try and boot, if that doesn't work pull another. If you only have two then swap them out.
If that still doesn't work pull them all out and see if the code changes.

Have you recently installed anything?


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

I have checked all the beep codes posted and can't find anything that sounds like mine. I could usually swap out RAM until I could get a fresh boot, but next time around that slot wouldn't work aswell, and would have to do the swapping process again. This is where im stuck and it doesnt seem to boot no matter what order the RAM is in.


----------



## dai

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

try it with 1 stick of ram in the top slot and make sure it is seated

the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

k, I did that and I'm pretty sure its seated. Still getting the beeps. Any other ideas?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Swap in the other stick to the first slot.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Yea I tried both.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

The only thing I see close to that beep sequence is a keyboard error, on a odd chance it's it do you have another PS/2 keyboard to try?


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

I do somewhere, I was thinking that if it was a keyboard error I should still get display on my screen. My monitor isnt recognizing any output when this happens.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Post errors stop post so no it may be blank.


----------



## Kevin724

I am getting 4 beeps..3 second beep,3second beep,3second beep, 2second beep..and then it repeats over and over and over. Just to clarify. going to find that other keyboard now.

K i tried both the keyboards, one is the USB and the other is the little purple plug..both get the same error.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Usually undefined beeps indicate a failed motherboard, it should still be under warranty have you tried contacting Gigabyte?


----------



## Kevin724

ugh..No not yet, I guess its time to.

I was told by another forum that my motherboard only supports 1.5v RAM..mine is 1.65v. Would you think this is the problem too? before i go replace my RAM to slower stuff


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

No 1.65v is the max voltage setting for the intel XMP settings, DDR3 will run stock at 1.5v


----------



## linderman

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

your motherboard supports overclocking; therfore it cant be limited to 1.5volts at the ram voltage

I would RMA the board back to gigabyte; even the best let a bent one out the door now and then


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Yea..gonna RMA the board to Newegg for a refund. What boards do you guys suggest that arent too pricy..but not cheap boards


----------



## linderman

I would not hesistate to get the same board; they are proven performers

or if you want an upgrade

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128416






keep us posted once you have your new transplant in hand :wink:

by any chance can you enter the bios and see which bios revision the board has now ? it requires F8 or higher to recognise your cpu ?




try clearing the CMOS

a) unplug power supply cord from psu

b) remove cmos battery 

c) press the power on button at case swith several times to drain motherboard capicators

D) only insert one stick of ram in only the memory slot closest to the cpu

E) restore the cmos battery and psu power cord

F) restart and see if you can enter the bios / if yes / lurk around in the main section until you can verify which bios revision that board has in it!


----------



## Kevin724

yea, well i kind of want to upgrade. I ordered my motherboard before i ordered everything else and wish I would of got a better one.

no i cant enter BIOS
screen just black


----------



## linderman

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

try a bios clearing you have nothing to lose / if no joy / wrap the jinx in an out going box


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Well, I cleared the CMOS last night to see if it helped at all but still got the same thing. Didnt clear the BIOS, but the board is all boxed up and about to ship it off. Is it worth taking out and trying to clear the BIOS? =P


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Clearing the CMOS is clearing the Bios.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

oh alright, yea..about to drive to the post office then. I'll post back when I have the new board. Thx for the help


----------



## dai

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

the bios code matches a phoenix code


3-3-2	CMOS configuration error	The CMOS configuration has failed. Restore the configuration or replace the battery if possible


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

k i got my new board, now im getting no display no beeps nothing


----------



## visseroth

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

That indicates either no power to the CPU or a CPU not properly seated.

Check that you have the 4 pin power connected plugged into the motherboard and reseat the CPU. If that still doesn't work you either have a bad power supply, DOA motherboard (Dead On Arrival) or bad CPU.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

K, i reseated it, still nothing, my power is an 8 pin. It's plugged in. I did bend some pins the first time i put it in. But it ran for a little before I replaced the motherboard. Guess I'll replace the cpu.


----------



## visseroth

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

you may have gotten a DOA motherboard, seems that it is getting worse these days, hardware seems to be DOA a lot more in the past few years.


----------



## Kevin724

Yea, well the last board I RMA'd for refund so I just bought this board from Fry's Electronics. Was hoping they were a little better. Hopefully they will exchange my processor.

K so im reading alot about people not plugging in their 4 pin power. Not sure if i did, can't seem to find a "4 pin" one. 

Motherboard- MSI 870A Fuzion


----------



## dai

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

not easy to see because of the black colour


----------



## n64gk

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

i think it is a problem with your RAM as i have the same problem though it does not affect my computer??


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*



Kevin724 said:


> Yea, well the last board I RMA'd for refund so I just bought this board from Fry's Electronics. Was hoping they were a little better. Hopefully they will exchange my processor.
> 
> K so im reading alot about people not plugging in their 4 pin power. Not sure if i did, can't seem to find a "4 pin" one.
> 
> Motherboard- MSI 870A Fuzion


Instead of the 4 pin cpu power the MSI uses a 8 pin CPU power, the one dai imaged is a 6 pin PCIe connector to power a PCIe video card, Msi has started using one on the motherboard to provide power to the video card slot, if you have one on the card you'll need to power it also.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Oh alright, so I had everything hooked up correctly. Everyone still leaning towards cpu problem?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Which Antec supply do you have?
Are you sure the 8 pin cpu power plug your using is not the 8 pin PCIe power connector?


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

oh, it might be. I didn't think it would matter. I have the Antec 750 Watt ATX12V V2.3. To plug in my 8 pin connector i connected an extra power cable that came with my psu, it does look just like the pci-e. I'll see if I have a different cable.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

The 8 pin should be part of the main harness.
EA750, TP750 or the TP750 blue the 3 of them have different OEM's and wiring setups.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

It's the EA750


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

I only have one 8 pin connector. dont see any 8 pin pci-e pins..all 6 pin pci-e. And my 8 pin was not added on.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Edit make that 2 of PCIe connecters on that should be a 6+2 meaning 2 pins detach to make it a 6 pin or a 8 pin the 8pin EPS will be a solid plug.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

I had to add a 6 pin, pci-e plug for the 6 pin power connector.


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

okay, yea i see the 6+2, but im using the 8 pin EPS12V. So thats all correct then right?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Yes that's correct.
Have you cleared the cmos on this board?
Do you have a 2 wire motherboard speaker connected to JFP2?


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

I cleared it with jumpers. I have the speaker plugged in.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Any beeps if you pull all the ram and then try to boot?


----------



## Kevin724

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Three beeps


----------



## Kevin724

I just exchanged my processor, going to try it out then just take it in for a diagnostic at frys if that doesn't work.

Hi, it ended up just being 2 bad sticks of RAM. I swapped them out and it boots up perfect. Thanks for all the help :]


----------



## visseroth

*Re: On Startup 3 Long Beeps, 1 Short beep. HELP*

Well crud, guess those POST codes didn't help much. Glad you found the problem.


----------

